# Schedule Outlook Rules



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

What I am trying to do is make my outlook rules run once a day to clean up my inbox. Right now they come in and get moved to different folders based upom the rules I have made. The problem I have is my MDA will only tell me when there is a message in my inbox and if it get moved before it syncs I will not get alerted. So I was wondering if there was a way to tell outlook to run the rules at like midnight only so when I come in the next day my inbox has been cleaned out. I am running outlook 2003 on windows xp pro. Thanks.


----------

